# which is better MAC  or WINDOWS VISTA



## marycris86 (Jan 25, 2011)

basically which is better and easy to use...


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jan 25, 2011)

I've never used Vista (or Win7) but had no problems with XP. But I would go for 64-bit Win7 instead of Vista as this is a much more stable OS (told to me by various coworkers).

But about 2 years ago I started working on a MacBook Pro and found that the GUI is a bit more intuitive to work with. It does take some time to get used to the GUI on OSX but after a few weeks I was totally at ease with the GUI. Another advantage for me is that OSX is UNIX based as I like to do things on the command line as well as through a GUI; XP (and Vista, Win7) don't offer me that choice as the command line is much more restricted.

I've since also ditched my XP desktop machine and replaced it with a 27" iMac and this is a joy to work with. Lots of screen estate is useful in LR and PS and also the creation of photo books with iPhoto is so much easier because of the more detailed overview.

I did not have many crashes using XP but I can get my OSX system to crash as well so there is no difference here


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 25, 2011)

I've moved this to Equipment, because it is not really a LR discussion.

Don


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 25, 2011)

I live in both worlds all day - every day.  I teach both Mac Users and Windows Users.  My experience is that they each have strengths and weaknesses and that one is not better or worse than another.  As for ease of use, I think (my opinion only) it depends upon how you think.  For me computers are like screw drivers. I need to drive a screw. It matters not to me whether I use the red handled or the white handled toll. For some people Mac is a very intuitive system. For others it is convoluted.  Frankly, I don't see much difference but then I started using computers with a Radio Shack TRS80 MII in 1979. I have seen many OS's. 

I say, if you are comfortable in one world (Mac or PC) then you should stay there. If you are struggling or have a compelling reason to change (compatibility, a certain software package, etc) then you should change.  Make a list of things you want to do with your computer and the software packages you want to run and then ask someone knowledgeable on each to tell you what you can and can't do.  It is usually the glaring omission in one system or another that will point you home.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 25, 2011)

DonRicklin said:


> I've moved this to Equipment, because it is not really a LR discussion.
> 
> Don


 
No, it is probably going to be a religious discussion 

Beat


----------



## edgley (Jan 25, 2011)

Lets wait and see if the OP is one of the one-post-wonders first.
btw, it would be a very short thread as there is a clear answer


----------



## Graeme Brown (Jan 25, 2011)

Every time this comes up, someone ends up like this , with a lot of  being thrown around.

It'd be absolutely :crazy: to post on this thread, so I'm not going to rise to the bait


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, clearly VAX/VMS was the best ever. I really wish Steve Jobs had taken a job at DEC, instead of farting around out in the garage.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 25, 2011)

Graeme Brown said:


> Every time this comes up, someone ends up like this , with a lot of  being thrown around.
> 
> It'd be absolutely :crazy: to post on this thread, so I'm not going to rise to the bait
> 
> ...


----------



## Graeme Brown (Jan 25, 2011)

Brad - you're mad, how can you think that, EVERYONE knows that OS/2 was the best thing ever!

Don - indeed. Long live the Queen!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL!  I remember OS/2!!!  I'd forgotten all about that!

Thank you guys.  Eventually managed to dig out from under the plaster dust and rubble.  I've been watching this thread with interest too.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually, to get serious again, I think the question should not be MAC or VISTA, but MAC or Windows 7. I would not recommend start using Vista at this point of time to anybody, but - if Windows - go straight to Windows 7.

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2011)

I really liked VMS too


----------



## edgley (Jan 28, 2011)

BeOS, thats where its at, chaps.
I agree, Vista can only be compared to Me.

The whole reasons I made the switch was because of Vista, I could only get a new laptop with it on it, and I didn't want to go there.

I tend to think the Mac/PC thing comes down to how much one wants to have to do. 
With my Mac it backs itself up, I only have to put my name into any new one and all my data appears, and cloud storage is built into it.

Its the same as my music distribution. I used to use Squeezebox (and was always having to fiddle to keep it working), I now use Sonos and all I do is listen to music.

What I find strange is how iDevices have exploded, but most people still seem to back away from a Mac. Well most, apparently 1 in 5 computers now sold is a Mac.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 28, 2011)

MAC's look expensive compared to PC's to many people and this puts them off. I use Garageband which comes with a Mac for free and it would probably cost you the price of another PC to find any music software as good as Garageband that works on a PC. I have an iMac and Macbook and I sync everything important using the Mobile Me cloud and its worth the money for that alone as my life is so much easier now. I converted to Mac around 6 years ago and at present still wouldn't consider going back to Windows.

I expect a fair few are also put off by the lack of games in comparison to PC's. I've never installed a game on my Mac, I've never seen the point of games on PC's I have better things to do with my time. I've tried many games on my mates PC's but I get bored with them after about 10 minutes. I have used the built-in chess game on the Mac to practice my game but I prefer to play against my son on a real board.

Having said all that its about what works for you. I wouldn't force a Mac on anyone, they aren't better than PC's just different and you need to buy what suits your needs. For me I pay the extra $$ up front for an easy life


----------



## jamesbell (Feb 4, 2011)

Its my job to recommend and source software and hardware for both business and private use and I can assure you that, in spite of opinions to the contrary from devotees from either side of the fence there are comparative software offerings for both platforms. I mean this both in terms of pricing and functionality. If you take for example Garageband ( mentioned in another post here) as a recording program it is certainly free on the Mac and although lacking in complex editing and post production features it is superior to any free  application I found found for the PC but if your spend a few hundred dollars (hardly the price of a another PC as suggested) on Cubase or Cakewalk Sonar you will get a professional and flexible music production package and one that has been used for recording and post production on commercial album releases by a number of mainstream musicians. 

On another front, even if you require specific software applications only available in the Windows OS you can run windows emulation software (Parallels) or your MAC at near native speed. This might lead you to believe the Mac is the logical choice
however, given there is no longer a significant price difference bewteen a PC and a Mac and given that there are compatible applications on both sides of the fence  there seems to be no compelling reason to choose one over the other. 
In my view comes down to something else...  The end users general computer skill level. 

Less skilled computer users should remember that applications, advice and technical assistance for Macs is usually much harder to source. I have observed very competent Windows administrators stumble around on a Mac like complete computer newbies trying to find  network settings. I have heard, in computer retail outlets, sales staff confidently advising customers regarding the compatibility of PC specific products with MAC's without any mention of the optional emulation software required.

Those who move from a PC to a Mac generally find a more intuitive operating system but can often feel like they are in a comparative application wasteland. Having said that the applications we all use such as word processing are often superior to the PC equivalent.  Those who move from a MAC to a PC often find a "clunkier" system... a little less seamless an experience that they are used to on their MAC's.

In summary, stick with what you know but if you are considering  a Mac think twice about it if you are not a confident and adaptable computer user.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with some of your post except the skill level and support part. My parents who know very little about computers have owned PC's since the late 80's and always struggle. This year I finally managed to persuade my dad to spend a bit extra and buy a Mac. After having to pay for a third time in the last year for someone to come rebuild his PC due to virus issues he finally succumbed to my reasoning.

At first it was very hard for them to get used to the new system but after a couple of months he finally admitted that he wished he had bought one years ago. He can plug his camera in and doesn't need to install any software. Skype is working without any driver issues for his webcam. This is the first computer he has taken out of the box, plugged it in and managed to connect to the internet and get his emails without having to get help from anyone else - he was quite amazed.

There is no shortage of help or skills for the Mac user base in my opinion. I have never had that problem. I expect seasoned Windows admins would struggle finding the network settings on Linux, VMS, zOS etc... I don't see why that is an issue, its just a different skill set.

Garageband is used in commercial studios too, is is not the simple tool many believe it to be (probably because of its name), it is very powerful when you get to know how to use it. I've worked in IT for many years and can see both sides of the story too.

In summary,  choose the system that works best for you, that is really the only thing that matters between them.


----------



## edgley (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Sizzling, a Mac is so much easier to use than a PC. I switched my old man a couple of years ago too; no more support needed from me to keep him going. I had been a PC user for over 20 years, and used to give grief to all the people I knew who where Mac users. With Windows, you have to learn it like you do, well Lightroom. When I first made the switch and I couldn't find how to do something it always turned out to be because I was trying too complicated things.

Everything is easier to find on a Mac, for starters there is a global search bar at the top of the screen. On my last PC there was a network problem, where it would just drop the internet, but not the LAN. To disconnect the network card I had to do about 4 different things to get to it; there is so much fluff in the way (and its all so shinny).

Pc's are for people who are prepared to tinker, Macs are for people who like to just use it. I now have more friends whom have move from PC to Mac than have moved from Mac to PC. There are no problems finding apps, thats just one of those Mac myths; and that was before the Mac App Store was opened.

If you are thinking of getting a new machine, just try a Mac; they come with a 14 day no quibble return policy. If its not for you its not like its a problem, each to their own or else we would all be Nikon users


----------

